# Paul Ryan: "30% [of Americans] want their welfare state?



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Paul Ryan is way more optimistic than Mitt Romney.

Whereas his boss says 47% of Americans are leeches on the makers, Ryan says only 30% of Americans are filthy welfare queens:











I'm sure this will only help their ticket more

The 47% video and now this, cannot be helping their chances with the few remaining swing voters who are undecided.

I'm not sure Romney is still trying to win this anymore


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I'm sure this will only their ticket more


I don't understand.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

I fixed it. My fingers don't always type what my mind is thinking.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

The truth will/might hurt the feelings of the one's that are on the government dole!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Machiavelli

I didn't hear anything that wasn't true and some of you are reaching for anything you can, but isn't there. If those that are dependent on government don't like to be called out as such maybe they should do something about it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Longshot said:


> Machiavelli
> 
> I didn't hear anything that wasn't true and some of you are reaching for anything you can, but isn't there. If those that are dependent on government don't like to be called out as such maybe they should do something about it.


You would think they would want to change something, but that would require work and well they don't know how to work.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

IMO what both Ryan and Romney said needs to be said. The left is just trying to vilify it, but it's one of the things that need to be fixed in this country. Get to work and off the cash cow, because you're only killing the cow.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

M your swallowing the big lie put out by democrat adds and our worthless media. Look at the whole video in context. What Romney was saying is that 47% of people don't pay taxes and therefore he doubts he will get their vote. He didn't say that they were all lazy and no good, or that he didn't care about them. Of that group some deserve the money they are getting because they invested in it. The 30% I don't know about yet, but I will find out. I would guess that is the number that pulls in government money, but didn't contribute. In my mind that leaves 17% that I have no problem with. I would guess neither Romney or Ryan have a problem with that 17% either.

As I was headed back from California and driving I had talk radio on most of the day yesterday. Trying to make it home in one last push that was 12 hours of driving. Four or five individuals debunked what your just claiming. You need to catch up.

Anyone with me on hanging some of our media folks for treason? The treacherous liars are endangering our very freedom, and out country as we know it. Don't forget Obama saying he was going to fundamentaly change America. What did some fools think he meant?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I must be slow....I don't see a problem with the video. As to the 47% comment, simply another case of spin. R was CLEARLY talking about the efforts and focus of his CAMPAIGN.....not how he would govern. He said he's not going to worry about (using time and resources needed elsewhere) courting their VOTE...not their well being. I believe how this has played out shows the swing voters are a bit more saavy and perceptive than some are willing to give them credit for, since except for a brief upswing initially, their use of the 47% line has done virtually nothing to the polls.

Just think how well things might be if more candidates stuck to the issues and facts, and spent less time "courting votes" :wink:


----------

